# Can't decide between Kate Spade or Coach



## shopaholic1987

Hello, I have seen 2 bags on eBay and can't decide which one to go for.   I was hoping that you could tell me which one you prefer and why.  Coach - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120321562916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002  Kate Spade - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=390002456205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=026  Many thanks, Louise.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I like the kate spade better.  (and I am a huge Coach fan)  That Kate Spade is really nice looking though.


----------



## Myliecad

I definitely prefer the Kate Spade. This Coach is a nice but very plain bag. The Kate Spade has a more special shape.


----------



## polardiamond

I too like the Kate Spade one better.


----------



## No Cute

I love both Coach and Kate Spade.  In this case, the shape of the Kate Spade bag is a winner for me.


----------



## robb01

Kate Spade for me


----------



## I Love RICE

I'm a Coach fan but I'll go with the Kate Spade.


----------



## mayajuliana

I wanted to buy that exact same bag from Kate Spade!


----------



## sara_g

I'm generally a huge kate spade fan but it's a little plain for me (but I guess that's the look you're going for since the two bags are similar).  I do like that center pocket though.


----------



## anneonimiss

I usually prefer bags that I can wear on my shoulder, but the Kate Spade is really cute.


----------



## lunatwinkle

I'm a Coach girl through and through, but in this instance, I like the Kate Spade better. The Coach bag is a little plain IMO, and the Kate Spade has a little more style to it.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Thank you for all of your responses. After showing my Mam both of the bags, she told me to look at her collection.  Well my Mam said &quot;You can have anything you want&quot; and I decided to go for the Coach Signature bag in khaki, fabulous.   





mayajuliana said:


> I wanted to buy that exact same bag from Kate Spade!


 Its a lovely bag and after I worked out shipping to the UK and the B.I.N and customs charges, I've decided not to go for it.


----------



## anneonimiss

Now _that's_ a sweet deal!


----------



## katlun

I have that Coach tote in patchwork from years ago, nice bag but I like the Kate one


----------



## shopaholic1987

anneonimiss said:


> Now _that's_ a sweet deal!


 

I know what a great Mam I have. I offered to buy it because I could tell it hadn't been used and my Mam told me it was a gift. How good is that.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

ditto.  Kate Spade for sure, even though I am a Coach lover.



lunatwinkle said:


> I'm a Coach girl through and through, but in this instance, I like the Kate Spade better. The Coach bag is a little plain IMO, and the Kate Spade has a little more style to it.


----------



## canadarocks

I'm a Coach fan also, BUT in this case I'd vote for the Kate Spade.


----------



## leilani01

I'd get the Kate Spade...


----------



## sunshinebags

Kate wins this time!


----------



## eyegirl2k7

I love the lines on the Kate Spade.  So elegant.


----------



## bellabird

Kate Spade. I don't like the shape on the Coach bag nor the color.


----------



## babidius

The Kate Spade!


----------



## Miss Chanel

Neither one.  Handbags are bought to wear and save for an investment.  These two brands are a dime a dozen.


----------



## missb

The Coach is nice but Kate Spade is better


----------



## shopaholic1987

Miss Chanel said:


> Neither one. Handbags are bought to wear and save for an investment. These two brands are a dime a dozen.


 

Unfortunately you have to go with what you can afford and at the moment this is the maximum I can pay. Not everybody wants to max the credit card.


----------



## anneonimiss

Miss Chanel said:


> Neither one. Handbags are bought to wear and save for an investment. These two brands are a dime a dozen.


 
  Pretentious much?

Handbags are _not_ an intelligent 'investment', btw.  You will almost never get what you paid out of a used, out-of-date handbag, no matter what the brand.  Do me a big favor and put all your money in 'handbag futures', k?


----------



## Droo

I Love RICE said:


> I'm a Coach fan but I'll go with the Kate Spade.


 
I agree! 

The Coach is good, but the KS has a better shape to it, even tho the coach might slouch a bit.. i like the triangular shape of the KS.


----------



## Droo

Miss Chanel said:


> Neither one. Handbags are bought to wear and save for an investment. These two brands are a dime a dozen.


 

WOW! Didnt you just open a big can of worms????

LOL i dont know where to even start with that one, but thats pretty offensive to some people becayse we all cant waste money on expensive bags!!! Some of us have more important things to buy and/or pay for.... Its one thing to give an opinion but what you said was just plain rude. You shouldnt tear someone down for what they can afford.


----------

